# Active Express Entry profile for MPNP



## gmalh1 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi All, 

There is a question that "Do you have an active Express Entry profile which was submitted to Citizenship and Immigration Canada in the past 12 months?" 

Since, I have created by EE profile which further I have updated with Manitoba intend to move. 

What should I do, shall I withdraw the EE profile and then apply for an MPNP- EOI. 
Or should I keep the EE profile active and mentioned the required number in an EOI application. 

Please suggest. 

Thanks
Gaurav


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You need an Express Entry profile if you want to apply to come to Canada. 

You don't necessarily need a PNP to qualify to come to Canada. 

You should mention, where required, that you have an active Express Entry profile. I don't know what information is required by the Province of Manitoba, but whatever information is requested should be given.


----------

